# Redistribution of wealth ...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

By Daniel J. Webster

Tax day has come and gone. News video of tax protests is still being shown. There were images of President Obama wearing a Mao hat with the Chinese Communist red star. There were images of makeshift American flags with a hammer and sickle replacing the stars. One news photo showed a woman holding a sign that read, "My God, My Money, My Guns."

My God and my money, indeed.

This Sunday millions of American Christians who attend churches that follow the Revised Common Lectionary will hear a reading from the Acts of the Apostles. It's a short reading. In just four verses those who hear Acts 4:32-35 may be a little surprised about how the early followers of Jesus handled their money and possessions.

They will hear "...no one claimed private ownership of any possessions, but everything they owned was held in common." The story tells us followers sold their homes and property, gave the proceeds to the apostles who distributed the funds so that there "was not a needy person among them."

I'm going out on a limb here and suspect that, like the woman holding the sign about God, money and guns, most of those protesting on April 15 really and truly believe the United States is a Christian nation. Many of them truly believe the economic stimulus actions by the federal government amount to socialism. That's what they've been told by their favorite radio talk show hosts or cable news antagonist anchors.

The brief reading for Sunday is actually just the beginning of a longer section of Acts that details those who redistribute and those who refuse to share their wealth. St. Barnabas is singled out as one who does right in selling his land and giving the money to the apostles.

But Ananais and his wife Sapphira don't fare as well. They hold on to some of their possessions. Peter calls them agents of Satan. And the consequence for withholding wealth for yourself in this story is death. Both Ananais and Sapphira drop dead when told of their inaction. They might as well have been holding the sign, "My God, My Money, My Guns."

This is one of those uncomfortable readings that are dismissed by millions of modern Christians who believe capitalism is God's will. Don't get me wrong. Capitalism is not evil if it has a conscience. But when capitalism is perverted to create a society that proclaims loudly, "I've got mine. You get yours," then we have a system that promotes death among the least among us.

There have been other images on TV and in the news. A recent "60 Minutes" report on CBS profiled uninsured patients at a Nevada hospital who had their cancer treatments canceled when state tax dollars were withdrawn because of the economic downturn. One patient said it amounted to a death sentence.

In that same story a doctor was shown treating some of those patients for whatever they could pay. He and other physicians were donating, or redistributing their wealth, to take care of those who were needy. They were acting today in the spirit of Barnabas and those early followers of Jesus.

Living in that spirit will really make us a Christian nation for all Americans whether they be Christian, Jewish, Muslim, Buddhist or those of no faith. President Obama, the man vilified as communist or socialist at the TEA Parties, often refers to the multi-religious golden rule when he discusses tax increases for the wealthy. Maybe he should refer to Acts 4:32-35 in the future for those who believe in "My God, My Money, My Guns."

The Rev. Canon Daniel J. Webster is canon for congregational development in the Diocese of New York and Vicar of St. Francis of Assisi Church in Montgomery, New York.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the article offers some good food for thought. I'm interested to see what sort of responses are offered here.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

everyone, even the most saintly amongst us, can act with more compassion for those in need. The rub, of course, is how do we define 'need' and who is responsible for that definition and re-distributing the wealth...

I don't think many would argue that we should help feed hungry children, but where does it say that we owe every person in this country a living? We all likely know someone who is on welfare...in a perfect world it would be someone down on their luck for various reasons (sometimes their own bad choices) and those people get the help they need to feed their kids...then they pull themselves up by their bootstraps and get off welfare. This isn't a perfect world of course, so many people don't even go to the shoe closet to look for their boots...instead they sit in front of the big screen tv they somehow have and play video games until they food stamps come in the mail...and the safety net becomes their livelyhood. Abuse of any system...wrecks the system.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

I understand the "My money, My guns" but how has anyones "My god" been involved yet?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dak, very good, sometimes a wake up is in order. Eye of the needle.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Dick I could not agree more.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

The Bible also says "if any would not work neither should he eat" 
2 Thess 3:10

There are some people who are down on thier luck, but you also have a lot of lazy bums in this country. Most of us will gladly help out where help is due.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen Wood Duck.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Spinning a bible reading to mold support for Obama?? A bit of an oxymoron don't you think?

For those of you who don't think we give enough for the downtrodden,you better take a closer look at where the money is actually going. Trillions in 90 days. Where is the sense of value in "my money" now?

My God, my money and my guns represent freedom to me. And I do pay taxes.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

4CurlRedleg said:


> And I do pay taxes.


 unlike many of obamas cabinet members..... im lucky enough to still not have to pay taxes but recieve refunds... but God knows i wouldnt not pay my taxes andd hope someone in the media finds out if i was to be elected to a presidents cabinet... and i dont believe there is anything wrong with my guns my god and my money considering how many people use and abuse welfare, medicare, and medicaid. as garth brooks said... when uncle sam dips into yout pocket for most things you dont mind but when your dollar goes to all of those standing in the welfare line.. rejoice you have a voice if your concerned about the destination of this great nation contact you american honkeytonk bar association.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I strongly disagree with putting *Redistribution of wealth ...* in the Politics forum. Although........... :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm Catholic

In northern Wisconsin the Catholic Church on the Indian reservation is like a cathedral while their parishioners live in shacks with no insulation in a cold environment, the money they spent on the church building could of helped many

the Catholic church always tells everyone how their tax money should be spent and that their taxes should be rasied YET THE Catholic Church PAY NO TAXES

the Catholic church routinely sells marraige annullments

the catholic church allows wealthy influencial catholics like the Kennedys to ignore Cathlic doctrine and principals

The catholic church hides child molesters from the law

The Catholic church has no credibility

The Catholic religion is fine the opinions of their corrupt church officials are similar to the opinions of congressmen..... worthless

people that dictate what other people should do with their money do so for personal power

real Christains live quietly as Christains and use their life as the example of how to be , phony christians like the author of that article wear their "christanity" on their sleeve for everyone to admire

lastly its is well documented republicans give more to charity than Democrats at every income level and I'm not talking about the scum in congress on either side of the aisle

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articl ... l_giv.html


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't say I disagree with a lot of what you said about the Catholic Church. One has to assume you posted that to discredit the author. He's not Catholic. He's Episcopalian.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

If keeping my money in my pocket means that Satan and I walk hand in hand. Then so be it.

I think it's a little harsh to associate ambitious and successful people with serial killers and rapists. Just more proof that the bible is nothing more that fictional reading.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I posted that as a example because I am a practicing Catholic and follow what my church is doing.

I dont know much about what other churchs are doing so any comment I made about them would be conjecture.

I suspect my comments about christains that live it instead of talk about it exist in all the christain churchs though.

Down here I have a lot of baptist buddies that rail against alcohol yet fool around on their wives :roll: . They have learned the hard way not to comment if I decide to have a drink....


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Down here I have a lot of baptist buddies that rail against alcohol yet fool around on their wives . They have learned the hard way not to comment if I decide to have a drink....


Isn't that always the way it works. The people who sit at the front of my old church were the ones who would screw you out of a dime, try to screw your wife, and cheat on anthing possible (taxes, bills, etc), and a few of them are some of our not so savory state politicians. They think nobody knows.

I think that it is important to invest in welfare but it needs to be capped individually. The exceptions would be for vets and the permanently disabled. Cass county (Fargo) way overspends on welfare, there are all kinds of people that could find jobs in the Fargo area but when you pay them enough to live on why work. It is like giving suspending a kid who skips school.

Right now they shouldn't give any money out because you can make $9/hr removing sandbags. Unless you are disabled there is a lot of laborer jobs out there. I firmly believe you either invest in the system or you build more prisons, either way the taxpayer gets the bill.


----------

